# feed back on pedigree



## lron2154 (Jan 25, 2017)

so i am new to the whole bully community,I've had my male for three years now never really toke intrastate on getting info on his pedigree till recent just if any one can tell me what they think about it would be appropriate it here is a link.

BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

thanks.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Iron2154. Any chance you could copy and paste your boys peds into a post? If we go to the link you provided it says: "You will need to be a member of BullyPedia or have an active login to view the rest of this pedigree"

Joe


----------



## lron2154 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry about that here you go


----------

